# FSH/LH/Oestradiol results - are they ok?



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Can anyone tell me if these are ok? I never really understand FSH/LH results!

I've had to have them done for the IVF people.

Day 2 of cycle:
FSH - 5.0
LH - 5.0
Oestradiol - 114

When I had them done previously (feb 06) it was FSH 7, LH 5 and oestradiol 136.



xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower hon - i've just dug mine out - they were taken in March of this year, and were......

FSH - 7.4
LH - 4.9
Oestradiol - 165

I was told the FSH and LH were good/normal ....as long as the FSH is lower than the LH it's good - if it's higher it can indicate PCOS. (ooops - Looks like I've worded this slightly wrongly looking at Minxy's post below (see her bit about LH being a lot higher than FSH - it's worded much better)







....that's why she's a moderator and I'm not!!

My only query was the oestradiol level - the consultant said it was slightly high but that weight loss could sort it out....so seeing as yours is much lower that's good.

So you should be feeling very









Hope that helps

S
xx


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

This is a good website to review your test results:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

You need to check what measurement your Oestradiol is as some labs use pmol/ml and some use pg/ml.

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

Regards,

Tattyt


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

You need to be aware that different labs use differing measurements and ranges so the info I was given may be slightly different...but as a rough guide...

FSH & LH "normal" range tested between cd2-5

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve:
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea...

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

FSH & LH should be similar in level (which yours are) but if LH is quite bit higher than FSH then it may indicate PCOS...your levels look fine...your FSH is within the "good" range, with LH lower.

I'm afraid I can't help you the oestradiol as I can't remember what mine was & didn't have them tested again during ivf either.

This may help you...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls, as always, what would i do without you 

i've just checked result, FSH/LH measured in IU/L  and oestradiol measured in pmol/L.

They give the reference ranges actually:

OESTRADIOL
follicular:  75-250
mid-cycle:  450-1600
Luteal peak:   350-850

FSH/LH
follicular:   LH 2-12    FSH 2-8
mid-cycle:   LH 20-100    FSH 4-16
leuteal:  LH 2-11    FSH 1-6


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bumping up for Sal, hope this helps hun x


----------

